# Real... or Fake...



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

So ima start a little off topic chat. Me and my brother just have been lookin up legends and mythical creatures ones that have "sightings" or even Ghost hunt/Adventures. 

So feel free to post your opinions and the best evidence you can find if you feel like searching. And whether you think they are real or fake.

Mermaids(apparently recently found)
Big-foot
Loch-ness Monster
Megladon Shark
Ghost sightings
Aliens (Area 51)
Giant squid ( recently found - Maybe considered a Kraken?)
And anything else you can think of, or feel like there could be a chance to exsist. 
! Enjoy your day all!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

Megalodon was a real animal, a now extinct species of huge shark.
The teeth can be found here in Morocco, for a start.
It became extinct at the end of the Pliocene, about 2.6 million years ago.
Rumours of it's continued existence are, in my opinion, exaggerated to say the least.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

I feel the giant squid, the loch ness and megladon are real. up in the air about ghost. All others not true. I have no proof or research.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Megalodon was a real animal, a now extinct species of huge shark.
> The teeth can be found here in Morocco, for a start.
> It became extinct at the end of the Pliocene, about 2.6 million years ago.
> Rumours of it's continued existence are, in my opinion, exaggerated to say the least.


I agree, but I also feel that the ocean is so big and unexplored that it could be possible that there are huge creatures out there like that if not the same shark. The under water vids only show a fin, it could have been any shark.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

wellington said:


> I feel the giant squid, the loch ness and megladon are real. up in the air about ghost. All others not true. I have no proof or research.



Have you seen the vid from animal planet I think it was with them under the submarine? I heard they made it up for veiwers though but if it was accually real that would be crazy. I remember watching one ghost show and they went down into a basement and a brick flew up to ceiling and you heard hella echoes. And there reactions seemed real which is prob the only episode I could believe, but who knows alot of people make stuff up. But I think that one made the news. Loch Ness is probably out there, being a giant type of fish or something definatley think it could be possible. Maybe not how it's been described though. What about big foot? Apparently there's been tons of sightings


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2015)

This is not what I was expecting after reading the title...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

When I was a child, I visited Loch Ness a few times and looked for Nessie. (just as a tourist)
As I grew older, i started to search for a plesiosaur.
Then realized it must be a breeding group of whatever they weres. 
And then I came to understand it was a tourist trap set up by the local monks and villagers. 
Not real, i'm afraid, there are people watching the Loch 24 hours a day with sophisticated equipment and........nothing.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was a child, I visited Loch Ness a few times and looked for Nessie. (just as a tourist)
> As I grew older, i started to search for a plesiosaur.
> Then realized it must be a breeding group of whatever they weres.
> And then I came to understand it was a tourist trap set up by the local monks and villagers.
> Not real, i'm afraid, there are people watching the Loch 24 hours a day with sophisticated equipment and........nothing.


Definatley makes sense! Did you enjoy it there?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Definatley makes sense! Did you enjoy it there?


Oh, it's very beautiful.
Nearly always cold and wet, but very beautiful and the water is really murky.


----------



## wellington (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> When I was a child, I visited Loch Ness a few times and looked for Nessie. (just as a tourist)
> As I grew older, i started to search for a plesiosaur.
> Then realized it must be a breeding group of whatever they weres.
> And then I came to understand it was a tourist trap set up by the local monks and villagers.
> Not real, i'm afraid, there are people watching the Loch 24 hours a day with sophisticated equipment and........nothing.


I think I want it to be real more then I probably believe it's real. I too don't think it's what they picture it as, but would still like it to be a prehistoric something that has survived.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, it's very beautiful.
> Nearly always cold and wet, but very beautiful and the water is really murky.


Wow that's awesome! I gotta visit there sometime to check it out.

There's been people who left everything behind and dedicated over 20 years in search of the Loch ness Monster.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tom said:


> This is not what I was expecting after reading the title...


Oo sorry! :/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

wellington said:


> I think I want it to be real more then I probably believe it's real. I too don't think it's what they picture it as, but would still like it to be a prehistoric something that has survived.


As a paleontologist I would love it to be a prehistoric survivor, a "living fossil" more than anything.
And megalodon.
And Jurassic Park.
But they're not.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Wow that's awesome! I gotta visit there sometime to check it out.
> 
> There's been people who left everything behind and dedicated over 20 years in search of the Loch ness Monster.


Quite.
And found diddly.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Quite.
> And found diddly.


Right, some say what people accually saw may be up to a 600 pound catfish, they have a picture of a 280 pound one and it was huge!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Right, some say what people accually saw may be up to a 600 pound catfish, they have a picture of a 280 pound one and it was huge!


Nothing that size, or anywhere near has ever been caught in the UK, but I suppose it's not impossible.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nothing that size, or anywhere near has ever been caught in the UK, but I suppose it's not impossible.



Hmmm maybe not caught, but I read that someone's sonar picked up something huge to be that size or near in that lake only like once or twice so if it is true it's definatley rare.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Lexiii (Aug 12, 2015)

I saw a ghost in broad daylight around 25 years ago. I was sober. I saw a guy walk from my bedroom into another bedroom. The only other person in the house was my sister, in the kitchen.

My aunt's house was scary as heck. I lived there for a few years.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow that is scary, how many times did it happen while you were there? And do you know the history of the house?


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 12, 2015)

I happened to me just the one time. We would have sleepovers there and hear footsteps. My aunts used to store bottles of soda on a shelf, all lined up neatly, and one night they were all knocked off. Not just fallen off the shelf, they were halfway across the room and the shelf was still solid. My oldest sister lived there before me and was woken up to a bright light in her room. 

When I lived there I slept with the tv and lights on, and a pillow over my head no matter how hot I was, lol.

Really not alot of history with the house itself. My grandparents built it in the 1940's maybe. My grandmother and an uncle passed there but I don't see either of them trying to terrorize kids. I think the land itself was an old farm though.

My aunts both passed away shortly after I had my experience and the house was sold. None of us kids wanted to buy it, lol.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow that's a crazy story. Thank you for sharing! Maybe it had something to do with the farm, as people say ghosts stay around attached to a specific item, or if it was murder and they can't move on until the attacker is caught, however it sounds like it could be somthing to do with the farm since the farm was probably there before 1940s since that's when the house was build, I'd be very interested on the history on the farm if it can be found. I don't blame you for not wanting to buy it that's very scary lol. 
I'm sorry for your losses 

When I was younger about 5 years old I was taking a nap, and I saw a young kid ghost in an armoire closet, it was an old antique my mom bought and I freaked out. Since then I thought of it as a dream. My brother was a baby infant at the time. So since then I forgot about it. However when he became 5 he took a nap in the same room and came to my mom with the same exact story I had when I was 5... he was way to young to know what happened, and when he came to my mom with the same description I had it was pretty crazy


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 13, 2015)

That's crazy! Sad if a little boy is attached to an armoire.


----------



## harris (Aug 13, 2015)

Tom said:


> This is not what I was expecting after reading the title...



Haaa!!!!


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I saw a ghost in broad daylight around 25 years ago. I was sober. I saw a guy walk from my bedroom into another bedroom. The only other person in the house was my sister, in the kitchen.
> 
> My aunt's house was scary as heck. I lived there for a few years.


I like that you pointed out that you were sober...lol


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> That's crazy! Sad if a little boy is attached to an armoire.


Right, the kid had a party hat so maybe a party went wrong :/ but he never seemed like hostile. I remember one night some years ago I heard a knocking from a wall in a bathroom and of course I knock back and then I hear it again idk could be an hold house creaks and cranks but still pretty creepy. And also they say kids 5 or younger see ghosts quite often


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Megalodon was a real animal, a now extinct species of huge shark.
> The teeth can be found here in Morocco, for a start.
> It became extinct at the end of the Pliocene, about 2.6 million years ago.
> Rumours of it's continued existence are, in my opinion, exaggerated to say the least.


I found a shop here in Hawaii, and they had Megladon teeth on a necklace, it was cool lookin, probably fake I'm not sure, but they wanted like 250$ for It and it wasn't that big lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 16, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I found a shop here in Hawaii, and they had Megladon teeth on a necklace, it was cool lookin, probably fake I'm not sure, but they wanted like 250$ for It and it wasn't that big lol.


Lots of fakes about, here and in the States.
Often the tooth itself may be real, but the root is fake.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Megalodon was a real animal, a now extinct species of huge shark.
> The teeth can be found here in Morocco, for a start.
> It became extinct at the end of the Pliocene, about 2.6 million years ago.
> Rumours of it's continued existence are, in my opinion, exaggerated to say the least.


I came across a documentary about that the other day.
My sister pulled out the 'mockumentry' card (I laughed only a teensy little bit)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 26, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> So ima start a little off topic chat. Me and my brother just have been lookin up legends and mythical creatures ones that have "sightings" or even Ghost hunt/Adventures.
> 
> So feel free to post your opinions and the best evidence you can find if you feel like searching. And whether you think they are real or fake.
> 
> ...


Why can't anything be real? Fairies, dragons... maybe they DID exist, but have moved to another reality, or plane.
Plus, you know, Harry Potter. We know what happens to all those magical creatures.

I think aliens must exist. Unless Earth is the only speck of life in the universe, and in that case it's just sad.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

I am virtually certain that aliens exist on billions of worlds in this universe.
I personally don't believe they've ever visited us.
The distances are too vast and we're in a pretty isolated place in galactic or universal terms.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 26, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> So ima start a little off topic chat. Me and my brother just have been lookin up legends and mythical creatures ones that have "sightings" or even Ghost hunt/Adventures.
> 
> So feel free to post your opinions and the best evidence you can find if you feel like searching. And whether you think they are real or fake.
> 
> ...



My beliefs (which I cannot prove and don't want to argue) are:
Mermaid: fake
Bigfoot: fake
Lochness: fake
Megladon: real but extinct
Ghosts: real
Aliens: fake
Squid: real and still alive


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 26, 2015)

Actually scratch that I found hard evidence that megalodons are still alive


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 26, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> Actually scratch that I found hard evidence that megalodons are still alive
> View attachment 145514


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I am virtually certain that aliens exist on billions of worlds in this universe.
> I personally don't believe they've ever visited us.
> The distances are too vast and we're in a pretty isolated place in galactic or universal terms.



I agree, the universe is so big that there has to be more life then just earth.. just way way out of reach. Maybe one day technology will be so advanced that it will be possible, but who knows.


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 26, 2015)

Ghost real aliens real all others fake besides the extinct megladon.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> Actually scratch that I found hard evidence that megalodons are still alive
> View attachment 145514


Hmmmmm.
Still not entirely convinced.


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 27, 2015)

I think the Mermaids did exist.

Have you watched the real mermaid documentary? 

They found several bones that did not fit to any other animal. 
And think about it, on the cave wall drawings, many, if not all have mermaids in. Were they all just imagining themselves with tails? Quite some coincidence if they were.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

My family has generations worth of ghost stories. Maybe for another time?
I myself am very on the fence about ghosts being real.
And yes. I've had a few unusual encounters too. Not saying it was ghosts. That would be a stretch.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I saw a ghost in broad daylight around 25 years ago. I was sober. I saw a guy walk from my bedroom into another bedroom. The only other person in the house was my sister, in the kitchen.
> 
> My aunt's house was scary as heck. I lived there for a few years.


Sounds very familiar. (I believe you.)


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Sounds very familiar. (I believe you.)


My nan has one in her house. 
A man, he walks accords their hallway upstairs and into my uncles room. 

My mum said (when she lived there) that she once heard the door slam shut (the door is really stuff and won't slam) then to look up and see him. 

She said it wasn't scary.
I, however am terrified of seeing one.

There has been many other strange encounters that I believe, but others may disagree.

My dad doesn't believe in them. I don't see why not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Your dad might have a mind driven by the need for facts, like mine. I see something that I can't comprehend, but that doesn't mean that there isn't an explanation.....


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 27, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I think the Mermaids did exist.
> 
> Have you watched the real mermaid documentary?
> 
> ...


Very interesting, I'm going to look for that documentary.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My family has generations worth of ghost stories. Maybe for another time?
> I myself am very on the fence about ghosts being real.
> And yes. I've had two unusual encounters too. Not saying it was ghosts. That would be a stretch.


They would be very interesting to hear when you have the time or feel like telling a story!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Very interesting, I'm going to look for that documentary.


There was a fake thing on Discovery Channel about a year ago about mermaids being discovered. Pretty cheesy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> They would be very interesting to hear when you have the time or feel like telling a story!


I wouldn't even know how to begin.
I've only told two people about any of it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was a fake thing on Discovery Channel about a year ago about mermaids being discovered. Pretty cheesy.


People have been faking mermaids since at least the 19th century, when monkeys, cats and fish were sown together to make attractions. 
A couple of docufictions about mermaids have been released by the Discovery Channel.
Some children are born with their legs fused together and are 'real' mermaids, it's a genetic deformity, not too uncommon.
Also animals like the manatee and the dugong have been said to be the source of the legends.
Drunk sailors who haven't seen a woman in many months at sea, may have got rather confused and desperate.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

That must be pretty desperate!
Even my bearded, Italian grandmother wasn't that bad a looker!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That must be pretty desperate!
> Even my bearded, Italian grandmother wasn't that bad a looker!


Beergoggles.


----------



## jeffjeff (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe there are things still to be found or confirmed. It would be a boring old world if we had discovered every thing. For me not knowing for sure is half the fun in these things. my views on them are

Mermaid: fake
Bigfoot: fake
Lochness: fake
Megalodon: real but extinct
Ghosts: undecided .
Aliens: possible but why they would travel billions of miles and not make contact or do any thing I don't know.
giant Squid: real


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 27, 2015)

Bigfoot may also be real and extinct. For quite a long time. 
Gigantopithicus?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bigfoot may also be real and extinct. For quite a long time.
> Gigantopithicus?


Not very likely in my opinion.
Popular folklore from around the world is full of stories of giants, ogres, yeti, trolls etc, and may possibly be a race memory or just a need for this type of legend in myth. 
Gigantopithecus lived entirely in Asia from about 9 million years ago to only just over 100,000 years ago, but during that time it's people were forced back further east into Thailand, Vietnam, Laos, until finally they hung on for the last few million years only in China before becoming extinct.
Homo sapiens sapiens would have met them as they and other hominids migrated eastwards, so maybe the stories passed down come from this ancient time.
How they would have got to America is unclear to me and the evidence to suggest a breeding population is not there.
Myth, in my opinion.


----------



## Lexiii (Aug 27, 2015)

I like to go to places that are "haunted" because it's exciting. If I ever see another I will wuss out for sure.


----------

